# Ντάλια αναθεωρημένη: υπότιτλοι στα ελληνικά



## Theseus (May 16, 2018)

Εδώ είναι το κείμενο στα αγγλικά. Τι ακριβώς είναι οι υπότιτλοι στα ελληνικά; 

1:14 - 1:16
and dedicated herself to her only daughter, Anna./και αφιερώθηκε τον εαυτόν της στη μονααχοκόρη της;;
1:16 - 1:18
Anna became a doctor./έγινε η Άννα ιατρός 
1:18 - 1:20
Everyone in the village admired Zubulia/;;
1:21 - 1:23
because she did better than men at whatever task she undertook./;;
1:36 - 1:38
Except for driving./εκτός από τη οδηγήση 
1:40 - 1:42
The electricity went off in the village for three days/έπεσε (κόπηκε) το ρεύμα στο χωριό για τρεις μέρες;;

Βοήθεια και διορθώσεις, παρακαλώ, εκτός εάν ήδη έχω δοκιμάσει τη μεγάλη υπομονή των συμφορίστων μου.
Μακάρι ν' ήταν οι υπότιτλοι στα ελληνικά. Εκείνοι στα ελληνικά δεν με βοηθούν καθόλου. Αυτό το πράγμα ισχύει γενικά.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2018)

Theseus said:


> των συμφορίστων μου.



Είναι *συμφορουμίτης* > *των συμφουρομιτών*. :inno:

https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/newg/συμφορουμίτης#Hist1


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2018)

nickel said:


> *των συμφουρομιτών*.


Συμφορουμιτών. (διόρθωσα τον Νίκελ, διόρθωσα τον Νίκελ! ποιος φούρνος γκρεμίστηκε; )


----------



## Themis (May 16, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> διόρθωσα τον Νίκελ! ποιος φούρνος γκρεμίστηκε; )


Εγώ λέω να τον στείλουμε στον Θησέα για total immersion στα ελληνικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2018)

I don't get it, since the series is Greek, why do you need to translate English subs into Greek? Why don't you just listen to the video and make a transcription? Anyway, here goes:

1:14 - 1:16
and dedicated herself to her only daughter, Anna./Και αφοσιώθηκε στη μοναχοκόρη της, την Άννα.
["τον εαυτόν της" _is redundant and the_ -ν _ending is only used in katharévusa,_ αφοσιώθηκε_ is better than_ αφιερώθηκε_ in this context_]
1:16 - 1:18
Anna became a doctor./Η Άννα έγινε γιατρός. 
["ιατρός" _is too formal and the subject here should come before the verb_.]
1:18 - 1:20
Everyone in the village admired Zubulia/Όλοι στο χωριό θαύμαζαν τη Ζουμπουλία,
1:21 - 1:23
because she did better than men at whatever task she undertook./γιατί τα κατάφερνε καλύτερα απ' τους άντρες σε ό,τι έκανε / αναλάμβανε / καταπιανόταν,
1:36 - 1:38
Except for driving./εκτός από την οδηγήση.
[_changed _τη _to _την].
1:40 - 1:42
The electricity went off in the village for three days/Έπεσε / κόπηκε το ρεύμα στο χωριό για τρεις μέρες.
[_Right! Well done!_]


----------



## Theseus (May 16, 2018)

I write in great haste: I have a mature student to teach. Hence the English. In this thread I was actually referring to the video:-
https://amara.org/en-gb/videos/Yh4S...glish-subtitles-for-learners-of-modern-greek/.
What I wanted was the actual Greek for the above since I could hardly hear the Greek text. My transcript referred to the this video. If I actually had the Greek text in front of me I can understand it easily, since that is actually what is being said; a good example of the ideal video for me is this:-
https://youtu.be/gtmBaIKw5P4. Here I find Greek & English subtitles, which I can understand straightaway but it is much easier for me to read Greek than English, or worse, than a sloppy English summary which bears no actual resemblance to the spoken text. If someone could listen for me to what is written above in English & write down the actual Greek text which is spoken, I could follow the video easily & go over it again & again & get use to the conversational speed of normal Greek. Sorry for the mistake for συμφορουμίτης. It was accidental!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2018)

OK, here you have the exact transcript.

Η Ζουμπουλία έμεινε χήρα πολύ νέα,
και αφιερώθηκε στη μοναχοκόρη της, την Άννα.
Την έκανε γιατρό, 
και όλοι στο χωριό την καμάρωναν,
γιατί με ό,τι κι αν καταπιανόταν, 
τα κατάφερνε καλύτερα κι από άντρας.
Εκτός από την οδήγηση.
Τρεις μέρες έμεινε το χωριό χωρίς ρεύμα,
αλλά κανείς δεν της κράτησε κακία,
γιατί όλοι την αγαπούσαν.


----------



## Theseus (May 16, 2018)

Σ'' ευχαριστώ πολύ ξανά, Μελάνη. Αυτό το κείμενο κατάλαβα αμέσως και για μένα, τουλάχιστον, βοηθά πολύ περισσότερο από τους υπότιτλους στα αγγλικά.:)


----------

